

How Drupal's huge open source community is managed - ntkx
http://codedrop.com.au/blog/how-drupals-huge-open-source-community-managed

======
benjy1
I'd love to hear others comment on how the Drupal community compares to other
Open Source projects?

I've been involved in the Drupal community and it's run very well, the
community in general are very patient and always willing to help new users get
started.

------
spatz2013
How old is this article? The bit on thresholds? Yeah, they are WAY over
thresholds and in fact Dries has admitted the thresholds system doesn't
actually work. Also they're about 2 years behind on Drupal 8.

~~~
spatz2013
June 1st: 31 Critical bugs (D8 + D7) 161 Major bugs (D8 + D7) 47 Critical
tasks (D8 + D7) 160 Major tasks (D8 + D7)

